# Sting Ray style bikes



## biker (Dec 3, 2021)

Anyone know what these are? Year, value?


----------



## phantom (Dec 3, 2021)

Look like mid to late 60's Murrays to me. I don't have a clue as to value. Looks like they would clean up nice.


----------



## biker (Dec 3, 2021)

phantom said:


> Look like mid to late 60's Murrays to me. I don't have a clue as to value. Looks like they would clean up nice.



Yup your right Murrays. Thanks.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 3, 2021)

i would say $200-$300, that ones got a cool tractor grip tire if its any good,  i sold one like that wildcat for $250


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 23, 2021)

Serial numbers would be a great help. We can tell year from there.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 26, 2022)

GREEN RAIL !!!


----------

